# using tv when not on hook up



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all went to Dalby forest this weekend had no hook up we have got an adaptor for cig lighter but do we just need an extension to extend this to the telly and how long will it last on battery.Also there is a circular socket in the telly cupboard below the 240 socket is this for another ariel or something else many thanks


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

That circular socket is the 12V Euro one .
You can buy the plug for that socket and put it on an ordinary 12v socket and then plug in as normal.
You will probably have one by the 240 socket over the hob as well if its anything like mine.
To answer your question on how long it will last depends on the size and number of batteries you have.
We run a TV and Aldi satellite box off hookup for 4 days with no problem using 2 85 amp batteries.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Melly we do have one over the cooker as well is it just an adaptor that you plug the other in to and where do i get one


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

This is the type of thing you need PLUG
Any caravan accessory shop should stock them.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

We had to buy a few of these adapter plugs because our 12v plug holes are european. :lol: 
You may find you can get longer with your tv on if you have a solar panel, we have found ours marvellous.

Jakki


----------

